

Ask HN: Bloggers who talk about AWS? - kellyreid

I&#x27;m growing increasingly interested in becoming well versed in AWS, and I would like to spend some serious time reading and learning more.  Other than official documentation, what are some recommended readings about AWS?
======
czbond
I would like to know other areas besides documentation as well. Mostly, I've
only found piece meal blog posts, etc regarding how to solve specific AWS
issues, etc.

AWS engineering blog is good -
[http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/](http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/)

AWS forum has helped me solve issues I've run into -
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/)

I can sometimes see new methods for approaching things with AWS tags on
StackOverflow

High Scalability occassionally covers robust architecture learnings eg:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/11/5/10-things-you-
shou...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/11/5/10-things-you-should-know-
about-aws.html) [http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/16/scaling-an-aws-
inf...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/16/scaling-an-aws-
infrastructure-tools-and-patterns.html)
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/3/11/building-a-
social-...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/3/11/building-a-social-music-
service-using-aws-scala-akka-play-mo.html)

